# Leatherback Bearded Dragons



## gregcranston (Sep 11, 2013)

I am fascinated that leatherback and other bearded dragon mutations like silkback, hypo and translucent have started to become more commonplace in Australia in the last couple of years, with this coming breeding season set to be the best yet with hatchlings of these genotypes.
Who here is breeding to produce some of these newer mutations this current breeding season? I am afraid I am not.


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 15, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## DarkApe (Sep 15, 2013)

i know that mummabear and flaviruthless will have some but you will have to be quick as i know they have a few ppl on a waiting list already greg
i think the average price on a hyportrans LB will be around 2k each


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 15, 2013)

Yikes! Really? I'm not into the hypo or trans, so I guess the challenge will be to find one that is just a plain leatherback, although a nice red colour would be great!


----------



## Blinky (Sep 15, 2013)

Been getting smuggled in pre commonly last few years, feel sorry for the people who buy the first lot of them for the ridiculous prices when they're first openly advertised.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Sep 15, 2013)

Blinky said:


> Been getting smuggled in pre commonly last few years, feel sorry for the people who buy the first lot of them for the ridiculous prices when they're first openly advertised.



Not all being sold were from smuggled stock, you clearing havent been following many breeders. I know of a few that had the leathers come through totally randomly from clutches of normals, its about time we had them here in oz i reckon.


Rick


----------



## Blinky (Sep 15, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Not all being sold were from smuggled stock, you clearing havent been following many breeders. I know of a few that had the leathers come through totally randomly from clutches of normals, its about time we had them here in oz i reckon.
> 
> 
> Rick


 Been here a while my friend.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Sep 16, 2013)

Blinky said:


> Been here a while my friend.



So you saw them first hand how many years ago? As well as spoke first hand to the keepers who told you their animals were smuggled?


----------



## Erebos (Sep 16, 2013)

I bred a few of these a few years back and now the babies I sold off are producing eggs now I don't know why people think they where smuggeled?


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 16, 2013)

I think people really think the hypo and trans are more the smuggled ones


----------



## PedigreeDragons (Sep 16, 2013)

Normal leatherbacks will be an average price this season, its the three and four gene animals that will demand the higher prices in the years to come,
Jake


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 17, 2013)

PedigreeDragons said:


> Normal leatherbacks will be an average price this season, its the three and four gene animals that will demand the higher prices in the years to come,
> Jake


Will you have any this year Jake?


----------



## DarkApe (Sep 17, 2013)

Erebos said:


> I bred a few of these a few years back and now the babies I sold off are producing eggs now I don't know why people think they where smuggeled?



most of the leatherbacks i know of come from erebos stock, dam shame i didnt see the add back in 2012


----------



## PedigreeDragons (Sep 17, 2013)

gregcranston said:


> Will you have any this year Jake?


 
Sure will, pm me for more details if your interested,
thanks, Jake


----------



## DarkApe (Sep 17, 2013)

will anyone have any leatherback hypo trans dunners forsale this year ????


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 17, 2013)

what makes everyone think they are all smuggled in ?don't you think we are capable of breeding our own?the yanks aren't the only ones who can do things like this


----------



## DarkApe (Sep 18, 2013)

i'm pretty sure that someone would have smuggled in a hypotrans leatherback as the chances of breeding the exact same morph's over here without being smuggled in would be pretty doubtfull, now they are here ppl in oz are breeding them 2


----------



## Rialla (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm a noob with herps, and am currently researching beardies, so I won't be ready to buy one any time soon, but I was wondering:

A) What does hypo and translucent mean?
B) Generally speaking how much are leatherbacks?
C) At what age do you generally see the true colour come through?

Sorry if this is considered rude off topic, etc... if it is, please just ignore my post!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Rialla said:


> I'm a noob with herps, and am currently researching beardies, so I won't be ready to buy one any time soon, but I was wondering:
> 
> A) What does hypo and translucent mean?
> B) Generally speaking how much are leatherbacks?
> ...



hypomelanistic means reduced or no black
leatherbacks go for $1000-2000
colour varies,some are brilliant at birth,some colour up more everytime they shed


----------



## Rialla (Sep 25, 2013)

dragonlover1 said:


> hypomelanistic means reduced or no black
> leatherbacks go for $1000-2000
> colour varies,some are brilliant at birth,some colour up more everytime they shed



Thanks this was really helpful!... I was considering maybe getting a leatherback, but I can see that they are well out of my price range. :?


----------

